# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  qv deca price

## Ironarms

what u guys paying for this, my source is givin it to me for 180 and t400 for 135.... is it worth to even buy it, i can maybe get something else but my joints hurt so i thought it would help.....any response is greatly appreciated

----------


## wallycn

> what u guys paying for this, my source is givin it to me for 180 and t400 for 135.... is it worth to even buy it, i can maybe get something else but my joints hurt so i thought it would help.....any response is greatly appreciated


deca -105
t400-80
I wouldn't expect your guy to give you any kind of discount if supply is limitted in your area.

----------


## Ambulance1984

> deca -105
> t400-80
> I wouldn't expect your guy to give you any kind of discount if supply is limitted in your area.


ditto

----------


## bigeze

yo ironarms if the source is good and you know you can trust him than don't worry about the price. 
people throw up a lot of good numbers on this board don't let it fool you people pay as high as 200 for deca if your source is good that's all that counts!

----------


## damiongage

my source is from mexico and that bastard wants $165 for the deca .
screw him(but his test is cheap)

----------


## monkeyjuice

QV test cyp - $37
QV Deca 300 - $85

----------


## cj1capp

I pay 85 for 10ml of QV gear.

----------


## powerlifterjay

85$ for 300mg/ml

----------


## Benches505

If your source is local meaning you don't have to receive a shipment and risk your own ass then a few dollars extra is well worth it.

----------


## riddic99

deca Qv 200-$26
Denkall t-400 $36

----------


## spikypiboy99

I got legit Deca 300 for 55 dollars... go look in TJ

----------


## jkddave

Okay that's enough! Stop the whining. If anyone on this board pays more than me I'll buy each of you a bottle of Deca for Christmas.

I live in Canada and my supplier is selling QV Deca 300mg. for $325 CAN for a 10cc. bottle.

For all you U.S. boys, that translates to $225 of your dollars.

----------


## palequail

of course of you go to mexico it is cheaper or some other place....so if you can get it and you can afford it then do it....I wouldn't worry about what others pay....

----------


## arnold1980

u should be able to get the 300mg/cc deca for like 100$$ and t400 for never over 100 bucks. keep lookin 4 a better source.

----------


## spikypiboy99

On second thought, i have to drive across the border and that is pretty scary, so paying a little extra isn't too bad

----------


## Buschlightcan

I pay $85 for 300mg/ml deca form QV.

----------


## steve0

well i go straight to MEX so its a lil cheaper Qv deca 300 runs 70-80 down there beleive it or not and Test 400 runs about 30-40, But if you buy in bulk you get a discount.

----------


## IronCy

it goes for $200 here, so your a little better off.
-Cy

----------


## inevitable

my source gives me

Qv deca 300 = $145.00 (usd)
Qv enantat 250 = $80.00 (usd) 
cheap test baby

----------


## Swellin

My "gym guy" has the QV deca 300 for 165. A buddy of mine bought some then didn't use it. He turned around and sold (2) 10ml vials for $300 USD....each. They must have really really wanted that stuff!!!!!!!

----------


## CDNGEAR

whats with all the price talking...isnt this a no no??

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

if you ask me all this bi*chin over a few extra dollars is nonsense. For one ask yourself who is taking the risk and putting up their money? Well they say I can get it cheaper somewhere else. Well go ahead then. 9x out of 10 they will come back and get it from you. I get it for $100, is that high? Maybe to some, but my source is good so I dont bi*ch! 
Its better to have it than not have it at all..

X..

And for those of you who claim to get it for under 30, the only way your getting it that cheap is if your going there yourself, and bringing it back. So lets be a little honest..

----------


## arnold1980

the good thing about QV is that it is rarely faked.

----------


## NorCaLifter

I go get my own gear or have someone go get it for me in mex and its...well lets just say you'd cry at how cheap it is to what you are paying bro.... but I think anything more than $85 to $100 is a rip.... but hey... if its your only source and its legit... screw it.... Pay up

----------


## NorCaLifter

Ok..i'll make you cry... lol... 
Deca 300 $40
Test 250 $16
Test prop $8
Eq 200 $35 
Well.... these are the prices paid in mexico anyways.... soooo ya when someone goes and gets it and takes the risk...your **** skippy they are going to throw the price up to 100 dollars... I remember paying sky high prices...than i said F$#$ it.... Im driving down there myself..and with some research on where to go... it paid off.... But thats the benefit of living in cali... easy access :Smilie:

----------


## Stackertoo

> Okay that's enough! Stop the whining. If anyone on this board pays more than me I'll buy each of you a bottle of Deca for Christmas.
> 
> I live in Canada and my supplier is selling QV Deca 300mg. for $325 CAN for a 10cc. bottle.
> 
> For all you U.S. boys, that translates to $225 of your dollars.


I almost qualiify for the anabolic stocking-stuffer. I was offered the same vial for $200US. 
Missed it by that much.  :EEK!:  
There are two kinds of screwing: the good kind and the bad kind!

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> it goes for $200 here, so your a little better off.
> -Cy


I just have to ask ya, who is that babe in your Avatar? Smokin Hot..


X..

----------


## PERFEXON

If you are lucky you will pay $85 for QV Deca 300. Average I have seen is $110-$140. Some people get ripped off and pay over $200. But when supply is low, some people will pay anything.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

its a good thing I know people, I just talked to one of my peeps and here is what he will give me QV products for..

Bold 200 10ml $50
Deca 200 50ml $250
Deca 200 10ml $55
Deca 300 10ml $75
Enantat 250 10ml $25
Enantat 250 50ml $105
Propionat 100 10ml $15
Teston 200 10ml $30
Stan 50 20ml $95
Stan 100 20ml $180
Denkall t400 10ml $55

X..

----------


## arnold1980

this thread is starting to look like a source list thread. Didn't he just ask for a qv deca price?

----------


## ssdboxer

> what u guys paying for this, my source is givin it to me for 180 and t400 for 135.... is it worth to even buy it, i can maybe get something else but my joints hurt so i thought it would help.....any response is greatly appreciated


I pay $119 for QV deca and it's the only person i buy from. Everything he has is real so you don't have to worry about fakes. He also sells QV test enanthate 250 and cypionate 200 for $69 and QV test proprionate 100 for $59. It only took 1 day for it to get to my house. If you want to know my source e-mail me at [email protected]

----------


## ssdboxer

> I almost qualiify for the anabolic stocking-stuffer. I was offered the same vial for $200US. 
> Missed it by that much.  
> There are two kinds of screwing: the good kind and the bad kind!


That's rediculous, the guy i know sells it for $119 everyday. I bought 10 off him and he sold them to me for $110 each. But i can get it for 119 all day, i think he ships to canada too.

----------


## ssdboxer

> the good thing about QV is that it is rarely faked.


QV is faked all the time! if the package is sealed all the way around, then its fake for sure. I know of only 2 places in downtown tijuana that sell real QV products. For anyone who's been down there, they know theres at least 4 pharmacys on every block and i would say that 98% of them sell fake gear. I know the person who owns Quality skyy vet (an authorized distributor on the QV website) and they get deca 300 for $25 but they sell it for $60. You can go almost anywhere though and buy it for $20 or less. Obviously these are fake. So if your source is good and you can get it for $130 or less, it's better to pay the extra money.

----------


## ssdboxer

> my source gives me
> 
> Qv deca 300 = $145.00 (usd)
> Qv enantat 250 = $80.00 (usd) 
> cheap test baby


Not that cheap. I get QV deca 300 for $119, QV test enanthate250/cypionate200 for $69 and proprionate100 for $59. That's cheap. I let you in on my connect if you want. [email protected]

----------


## mr.lean

hey jkddave with the prices you pay y not just take the money and go to mexico and get it you can buy a planr ticket there for cheaper then that, if your in canada you should know how **** strict our airports are lol, i pay Quality Vet Test Enanthate 250mg 10cc $52 
Quality Vet Test Propionate 100mg 10cc $37 
Quality Vet EQ 200mg 10cc $85 
Quality Vet Deca 200mg 10cc $100 
Quality Vet Deca 300mg 10cc $115 
stanozolol Quality vet 50mg/ml x 20ml	$129.00
trenbolone acetate	Quality vet 75mg/ml x 10ml $159.00
nandrolone decanoate Quality vet 200mg/ml x 50ml $319.00

----------


## widowmaker2

qv deca $75 here
qv bold $84 
qv ent 250 $45
the list goes on n on

----------


## AustrianOAK14

bro qv deca is only 60 bucks where i come from

----------


## jonesperez

i get test 400 for 30 and qv deca 300 for 35

----------


## Stealthy

> Okay that's enough! Stop the whining. If anyone on this board pays more than me I'll buy each of you a bottle of Deca for Christmas.
> 
> I live in Canada and my supplier is selling QV Deca 300mg. for $325 CAN for a 10cc. bottle.
>  
> For all you U.S. boys, that translates to $225 of your dollars.


$230

QV Deca 300  :Frown:  

oh well, better than nothing.

----------


## TomsTwinTowers

Direct from Mexico:

QV cyp $17
QV deca 300= $42

----------


## TomsTwinTowers

> deca Qv 200-$26
> Denkall t-400 $36


 T-400= $30

----------


## shorty33

> Okay that's enough! Stop the whining. If anyone on this board pays more than me I'll buy each of you a bottle of Deca for Christmas.
> 
> I live in Canada and my supplier is selling QV Deca 300mg. for $325 CAN for a 10cc. bottle.
> 
> For all you U.S. boys, that translates to $225 of your dollars.


I live in Canada as well, B.C. as a matter of fact and i pay $185 CAN
he normally charges $235 CAN for QV Deca 300mg 10cc. bottle.
I buy a lot from him at one time so he gives me a better deal.  :Strong Smiley:

----------

